# Where's our Galloping Goose?



## gimme30

I'll be heading to the Colorado Railroad Museum today, one of my favorite destinations when I have time to get on the bike and tool around, and it got me thinking about the dearth of truly unique locomotives, particularly in N scale. 

I get it, prototypical realism sells, gotta make dollars to make sense! 

And that's fine by me. But being slightly off-center myself, I sure wish there were offerings available for those of us who stray from the mainstream. Like the aforementioned Goose, or a Zeppelin or Aerotrain.....or something like the steampunk engine below.

So just for fun, what out-of-the-ordinary engine would you like to see?


----------



## GNfan

I want BN 6599 in its A1A - B+B configuration. I suppose it could be kitbashed out of an SDP45 and a truck from a DD40AX, but that would be some serious metal work. My avatar is GN 333, which would become BN 6599


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Here's the Gallopin' Goose.


----------



## gimme30

Lol you found it!

Now please tell me it's N scale.

And that it's not discontinued and readily available.

And that I won't have to sell a kidney to afford it.

And that it will be hand delivered by Salma Hayek along with a complimentary massage.

And that, surely I'm not asking for too much?

(nevermind, just noticed the 3rd rail...dagnabit!)


----------



## gimme30

More wish fodder...

A 40's Talgo, looks like a catfish on wheels


----------



## GNfan

How about a DD45M running on Z scale track?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'd run a model of this, that's a great look! 

I wonder if those small barrels are the 50mm cannons?


----------



## Oldnewchoo

Shoooot. I like 'em all!


----------



## gimme30

I have the same affliction! Well, mostly. I'm a little P.O.'d at UP for making me late to work 3 out of 5 days......



> I wonder if those small barrels are the 50mm cannons?


Ya know, if so, it kinda looks happy to oblige, doesn't it?

Here's another one I'd like to see, built by Baldwin. The prototype had issues and didn't last long, but I'm just positive Kato could do it right!


----------



## gimme30

GNfan said:


> How about a DD45M running on Z scale track?


You had me scratching my head over that one! I had to look it up, turns out it's narrow gauge!
Very cool!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You'd need some really wide curves for the M1 Turbine, that was the longest single piece locomotive made. It's actually made in O-gauge, MTH has released it several times.


----------



## gimme30

How about an M10004! 

And GRJ, please don't tell me this has been done too, in O scale, naturally. Please. Just let me wallow in my ignorance.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I haven't seen that one in O-scale.


----------



## Lehigh74

I don't think the M10004 has been done lately in O, but...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I knew of the S-scale, and in looking I see that there was a pre-war tinplate in O-scale produced briefly. I have never seen one, but maybe they're out there somewhere.


----------



## GNfan

How about a Great Northern W-1 electric?


----------



## Big Ed

Ask and you will receive. N scale.
Galloping Goose









Prepare yourself for sticker shock. 

https://www.ebay.com/i/254357305792...MIxbG0qt7T5AIVgYnICh1-ewPoEAQYASABEgKLc_D_BwE


----------



## Big Ed

A nice N scale train for you.
Con-Cor N DCC/Sound CB&Q Burlington 1934 Pioneer Zephyr 9900 & Extra Cars 










If you take heart meds take one before looking at the price in this link.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Con-Cor-N-...a=0&pg=2385738&_trksid=p2385738.c100677.m4598


----------



## gimme30

That Zephyr is gorgeous!

It sold for $769 plus shipping! The Goose is a little better, but still.....

Any Rockefeller or Vanderbilt sisters around that want to be my sugar mama?

Lehigh74 you're killin' me here!:laugh: Did GRJ put you up to that?

Here's one I'm _sure_ hasn't been made, in any scale. Ladies and gentlemen, the world's first "translucent" train!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That hasn't even been made in 1:1 scale.


----------



## gimme30

Yeah, that's probably not one you'd want in N anyway. It'd go missing more often than not and wind up in the wife's, erm, sock drawer. 

How about a Garratt!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Talk about Rube Goldberg, that's some of his best work!


----------



## GNfan

This is apparently some sort of MOW equipment. 

*Update:* These were apparently fairly common! Google Image Search "Inspection Locomotive".


----------



## gimme30

I'd love to see that in N scale! Reminds me of the old 'you put your chocolate in my peanut butter!' commercials...

You put your boiler in my Overton!

Speaking of ol' Rube.......


----------



## gimme30

Some might consider this one ugly but I'd buy an N scale version in a heartbeat. 

Wonder if it's got a hemi?


----------



## gimme30

Here's another I'd like to see in N scale. I see it is/was made by Ace and Hornby at one point.....

I sure wish I had the space to go with a larger scale, I am definitely missing out here in tiny land!

A Mallard:


----------



## gimme30

You've probably already seen this but I'm keeping my fingers crossed they'll release it in N.....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Not only have I seen it, but I have a couple of A-B-A sets, one in PRR and the other in Delaware & Hudson.


----------



## GNfan

The link is the spookshow.net entry for a Baldwin Shark made for Bachmann circa 2001:

http://www.spookshow.net/loco/euroshark.html

*BTW:* According to a Kalmbach book about diesels I have, Baldwins had a pneumatic M.U. system that was incompatible with EMDs and Alcos; so the railroads kept Baldwin A-B-A and A-B-B-A sets together.


----------



## gimme30

That's an interesting read about the Bachmann version. I'm always too late to the party!

My favorite modern-ish diesels up until now have been RS3s but that Baldwin.....:smokin: Who do I bribe at BLI to get a mini version?

GRJ, not that I like having the knife twisted, but can you post a pic of yours in it's D&H trim? I am particularly fond of their paint scheme...

In the meantime here's another I'd love to see shrunk down from O:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, here's the AA, I added the B after I took this picture. They're all Lionel Legacy Legacy.


----------



## gimme30

Wow! Thank you GRJ, those are such great looking engines! Particularly in the D&H livery....I'm drooling on my keyboard right now. 
Had I known then what I know now I'd have kicked the wife out of her craft room (yeah right) and turned it into my O gauge empire! 

All I can do is hope we'll _eventually_ see the same in N.
But I'm not holding my breath.

On that note here's another one I'll surely never see in N scale. 
That black over red reeeaaaallly appeals to me:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That's really cool, imagine all that detail being added! Looks like a candidate for a brass locomotive.


----------



## gimme30

I haven't been able to get online much lately but ran across this last night....

This is a brass and wood model designed to represent Egypt's first loco for it's first railway circa approx 1854. It's a one-off at "1 1/2" scale currently housed in a museum:

Ladies and gents I give you the Perseverance!


----------



## GNfan

I've always been a Stourbridge Lion fan myself. This is a Lionel O scale model based on a full-size replica.


----------



## biglionelguy

Con Cor made the Galloping Goose 

https://www.con-cor.com/shop/n-galloping-goose-rgs-5-dcdcc-0001-094171/


----------



## gimme30

I've been curious about Con Cor as I run across their rolling stock on occasion. Time to start a letter writing campaign to bring back the Goose!!

GNfan that Lion is really cool, kinda dewitt-clinton-ish. Did the levers/rods move on the Lionel version? That would be something to see!

I think I've figured out why they named the scales the way they did.

*O* the variety! *O* the choices!

*N*othing to see here folks. *N*o steam for you!!

Here's another euro engine I'd like to see in N: Henschel from the 80's


----------



## GNfan

I'm at a loss for words . . . it's like part Budd RDC, and part Airstream!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

biglionelguy said:


> Con Cor made the Galloping Goose
> 
> https://www.con-cor.com/shop/n-galloping-goose-rgs-5-dcdcc-0001-094171/


WOW! $299 for an N-scale locomotive!


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> WOW! $299 for an N-scale locomotive!


In this thread on post 17 I already showed that one, 
https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=2452018&postcount=17


----------



## GNfan

I want one of these in BN Cascade Green and looking like it hasn't been washed since it left GE. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GE_BQ23-7


----------



## biglionelguy

Is it me or do N scale guys take offense at the littlest things


----------



## Big Ed

biglionelguy said:


> Is it me or do N scale guys take offense at the littlest things



Must be you?


----------



## biglionelguy

Big Ed said:


> Must be you?


Youre prolly right. I was being punny


----------



## Big Ed

biglionelguy said:


> Youre prolly right. I was being punny


Well, to be fair the one you posted is a little different if you go back and compare the pictures with the one I posted. Price is about the same.

But I see your joke?
do N scale guys take offense at the littlest things


----------



## GNfan

I also want one of these. There were 4 of them, custom made by GN out of NP GP9's (factory GP9B's had a porthole where the cab should be). But I don't want a model. I want the real thing in my back yard. Think of it as the ultimate emergency generator.


----------



## gimme30

Lol I have a Honda generator that sucks down around 20 gallons over the course of a day...you'd have to marry into OPEC to keep that baby fueled!

On a (slightly) less costly note, I've started looking overseas for suitable steam candidates and have discovered manufacturers I've never heard of, making some very interesting engines. Yep, they're pricey. This Fleischmann retails for 259 euro from a place called DM Toys in Germany.


----------



## GNfan

I have two of these little Davenport critters, made by Roco in Austria in the mid 1970's and imported by Atlas. Last time I had a working layout (about 3 years ago) they still ran - but they can't pull more than one or two cars and have "pizza cutter" wheel flanges and Rapido couplers.


----------



## biglionelguy

Dapol makes some really nice European models. Theyll ship right to the states as well


----------



## gimme30

Yes! There's one called a Terrier very similar to the Fleischmann that's right up my alley, and it isn't priced out of my budget! Hopefully those Rapidos can be changed......


----------



## gimme30

Ok here's one I wouldn't necessarily like to see made in N scale but I'd definitely drive one to all the fancy events.


----------



## GNfan

Here's something else I want - for the nostalgia. It's called a "Showman's Road Locomotive"; although it's actually a steam powered tractor "all gussied up" for circuses and other traveling shows. The people who made Matchbox cars in the 1960's made one in something like O scale. I had one - I thought it was a circus calliope on wheels. And there is hope - Oxford Diecast makes 3 different variations - in HO. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Showman's_road_locomotive


----------



## gimme30

That sort of thing is right up my alley. The odder the better! 

Speaking of odd....equipped with all the amenities including machine gun!


----------

